# Final Run to the Store



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

How many of us preppers are prepared today for a SHTF event today?

I bet a large percent of us are not

In the event of the "Event" you might not be at home when it starts. There maybe no Warning to it happening.

-Do you have kids to pickup from school/daycare?
-You maybe Walking to your BOL from where you are. Are you in shape to get there?
-Maybe there is no Power/Cell service, if SHTF right now how will you communicate with your loved ones?

_Is there a few thigs you still need to get from the store?_

Imagine the panic that could set in at the..

-Grocery Stores
-Sporting Good Stores
-Gas Stations
-Banks
etc...

Preppers, we need to get our Sh*t together, for the no Warning shtf Scenarios!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ABP.. Always be Prepping


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Yup. Ready.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Nowhere as prepared as i would like too be, but if an "event" happend today, We dam sure wouldnt be going out to face mindless hoards of the ill-prepared. They can all fight over whats left i have more put back than they would get. As far as communication, we have short wave radios, that we use. If they dont work its not a big deal as they only live 2 miles away, and plan on meeting anyways. Yes i would have to pick up my son, from school and thats been worked into the plans as well... And no im not in the best of shape, but im still kickin, and will fight till my last breath!!!


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I pretty much in the same boat a BC1. Except my sons are out of school.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ready as can be! It is a strange feeling like I am at some big rocket launch and the countdown has been halted at 10 seconds to go for awhile now.
While I don't want STHF I think we are good to go if it does!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm ready but am I really. I think that a lot of us who balance prepping with living a normal life would love to run out to some store and buy stuff at the last minute because they've been postponing a purchase. This is one reason I try to keep a stash of cash just outside the house (wouldn't do to have it burn up in a house fire). There is always something we need/want. If I can't get it at the last minute, I'll do without, but would rather be able to run and get it.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm not anywhere prepared as I want to be. If something were to happen today then I would be up a creek after a few days!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

were ready , bring it on.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> were ready , bring it on.


Be Careful for what you ask for! lol


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

My inclination would be load up every gas can I have & go try to get them filled.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Murphy said:


> Be Careful for what you ask for! lol


slewfoot has a profound habit of make such statements, but I digress!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

You are never ready. We are ready enough.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm close enough, as I always find something else I need. Like last week I found out I didn't have enough sprinkles, thanks to you guys.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Go to the store & buy all the Twinkies just in case? :spank:


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

You always have to be prepared


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Murphy said:


> -Do you have kids to pickup from school/daycare?
> -You maybe Walking to your BOL from where you are. Are you in shape to get there?
> -Maybe there is no Power/Cell service, if SHTF right now how will you communicate with your loved ones?
> 
> ...


No kids, so no worry there.

If I am at work at the office, it's 4 blocks from my primary BOL. The wife works 22 miles from home but has a bicycle and even in the cold she can make that ride in 2 hours. On a warm day with no traffic she makes it in an hour & 15 minutes.

I don't need to communicate with my loved one, there's only one and she knows where home is.

I would not go to the store, I am self contained at the moment. Nothing in the bank I need, and I am not going to try to fight the crowds at a grocery store. The nearest "sporting good store" is 70 miles away, so that's not an issue.

I keep the gas tanks full on all the vehicles, not that I will be driving them anyway. That's about it.

I would fill every container in the house with water though&#8230; I could set them outside (It's -2F here right now) keep the fridge items cold. The freezer is outside anyway, so no worry there.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm running low on BEER,I haven't gone anywhere since Saturday. The road is icy,it's COLD,the wind's blowin',bisivility sucks.
It's going to get worse. The Big Lake Michigan is giving us Lake Effect snow,but it's keeps us a little warmer than Milwalkee(sic)


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I'm running low on BEER,I haven't gone anywhere since Saturday. The road is icy,it's COLD,the wind's blowin',bisivility sucks.
> It's going to get worse. The Big Lake Michigan is giving us Lake Effect snow,but it's keeps us a little warmer than Milwalkee(sic)


It's so cold I seen a democrat with his hands in his OWN pockets!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I would try to get more gas like HH said. Also I would try to top off my bbq propane bottles and buy a few more. If it's the real deal I might as well cash out what's in the bank for some tangibles. Not too worried about the crowds. It will be worse after a few days. But I will have made the final run by then.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

The more prepared I am, the more I realize I could prepare more. There is always one more tool, one more roll of irrigation tubing, more hose repair connections, another pair of boots, more gloves, a few more pages I should print out for my emergency notebook, more meds, more first aid stuff - there is always something more. If SHTF right now, we'd be fine, but there will always be some more stuff that could make it easier.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You bring up a good topic, the store, because while many of us consider ourselves prepared and I constantly see posts like "I'd never stop at a store" there is just always that "what if." 

For example a few weeks ago my wife said, I really want to see the dogs run by the ocean on the beach. I thought the creek bed was fine, but she wanted the ocean by the beach 
That means firing up the bug out vehicle (an old Landcruiser), clearing it out of some things and treking the dogs to a beach near Monterey, CA. It was a great day trip, but what if "SHTF"
had occured while we were there? This is why I don't mind shopping at Costco once in a while, or even a Wal Mart once in a while. It costs nothing to learn about where they stock 
things, even how much some things might be (even if you aren't buying them.). If SHTF had happened there I knew where both Wal Mart and costco were and yeah - I'd venture into
them to make the trek home to NV easier.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have lived in Florida most of my life, and I still laugh at the scenes of panic on the local evening news when there is a hurricane approaching about two days out.
It is a standard thing for news crews to be sent out to the Home Depot and the grocery store, filming these people grabbing stuff with a wild eyed look on their faces.
It's a real hoot!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I think that a lot of us who balance prepping with living a normal life would love to run out to some store and buy stuff at the last minute because they've been postponing a purchase.


and knowing that things are going to crap... who would not want more toilet paper, pears, a nice Merlot, some fresh oranges.....??????


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have lived in Florida most of my life, and I still laugh at the scenes of panic on the local evening news when there is a hurricane approaching about two days out.
> It is a standard thing for news crews to be sent out to the Home Depot and the grocery store, filming these people grabbing stuff with a wild eyed look on their faces.
> It's a real hoot!


When i was in Okinawa we had a Typhon coming in.. it was a big one... I was let go from work and on the way home stopped at the commissary to get some milk and bread and a few extras... I had to laugh there were several LARGE women with carts full of Ding doings and ho hos


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Some disasters give you quite a bit of warning, such as a pandemic, while others happen abruptly, e.g. blackout, so your ability to get to the store is dependent on what sort of problem you experienced. For those that give warning, I would go to the one or more stores and even have lists of what I would pick up. The key stores would be the bank for cash, the gas station for fuel, the grocery for consumables, the drug store for prescription refills and OTC meds, and the pet store for dog food.

You're never really finished prepping and if you have the warning I see no reason not to use it.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I would try to get more gas like HH said. Also I would try to top off my bbq propane bottles and buy a few more. If it's the real deal I might as well cash out what's in the bank for some tangibles. Not too worried about the crowds. It will be worse after a few days. But I will have made the final run by then.


Hadn't thought about the LP bottles as I have a low limit of three 20lb bottles full. Plus three in active use. But I probably wouldn't as the back of the compact suv would already have six 5gal & two 2.5gal gas cans so would probably use the rest of the extra space for more food.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Stimulating thought. For me it would be get home asap the kids are at school which is only 6 doors down. I then would need to make sure they are home. If they are not i descreetly arm myself and go collect them. I wait for my wife to arrive. We bug in unless its really bad. Most of my preps are in large plastic totes or buckets. The bons the guns n ammo and water food get loaded. I keep a pistol and a shotgun in the cab with me. We leave for a northern location via the long way to avoid major highways. There are old logging roads the f150 has no probs on. On some said road on some said area is a comfy cabin with solar powered well pumps and a wood stove with ample wood. Set up a major road block in by felling trees over the road. Many trees. Set up a watch schedule. Take stock on food water ammo and get an idea of how long we can go on what we brought. Given nobody else is in the immediate area i am thinking a very long time. But i need to get more TP up there.....lol


----------



## knfmn1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Unfortunately, the wife and I have a long way to go. If TSHTF, I sincerely hope that we have enough of a warning to get to where we need to be. If not, we very well could be in a world of hurt if things last longer than 4-6 months.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

knfmn1 said:


> Unfortunately, the wife and I have a long way to go. If TSHTF, I sincerely hope that we have enough of a warning to get to where we need to be. If not, we very well could be in a world of hurt if things last longer than 4-6 months.


Actually, being prepared for 4-6 months puts you ahead of at least 2/3 of all preppers and preppers are only about 3% of the population, so you're ahead of 99% of the population.


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have lived in Florida most of my life, and I still laugh at the scenes of panic on the local evening news when there is a hurricane approaching about two days out.
> It is a standard thing for news crews to be sent out to the Home Depot and the grocery store, filming these people grabbing stuff with a wild eyed look on their faces.
> It's a real hoot!


Same crap happens in Northeast when snow is in the forecast. French toast phenom clears out stores quick. You would think a little snow is a shtf event for some.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

It's always been a laugh for me for quite a number of years, around here, when a really large snow is predicted, you go to any store and they are out of milk and bread, everything else is fine, just no milk nor bread. I guess people here in the hills like to sit around drink milk and eat bread and watch it snow, craziest thing I ever seen.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

For me when the snow was coming and then a few days below zero (was minus 7 this morning) I ran out and got 2 cases of Bud and a carton of Marlboro lights. Got to have your priorities right.


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

Two hour delays this morning. Dry roads


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm ready for my most likely event, Earthquake.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Generally what BC1 said. I don't have kids so not an issue. Wife and I have meeting arrangements made and each have get home bags. I have enough supplies to last a couple of months. I live in the city so beyound a month or so my situation would be tenuous at best. Probably will bug out after a month or when the situation demands it. If I see an opportunity to get some last second supplies at the store I will. If not, I bunker down and board up. I have enough gas on hand at all times to get me well out and on my way. Not in the greatest shape of my life and wife has some issues but I am in good enough shape and I am working on that again. ( I used to be a workout warrior in younger days ). It will be a fluid dynamic if it becomes longer term so I will have to think on the move and adjust. I plan on Kansas at my Moms farm. But, it's 800 miles from Houston. I would like a place here in Texas. May start working on that but finances and logistics have to be right. Am I 100% sure all my bases are covered? Hell no. Are any of us? Is it possible? Probably not. Can I survive a short term disaster? Hurricanes, Flooding, short term power outages, the more likely immediate local issues? Yes. Easily.


----------

